# Opinions on pup price?



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I was inquiring to a breeder about her breeding goals and such. I was wanting to get a pup from her in the future, but she sent a pdf. file so she could respond to a large # of emails, and in the file she stated to expect to pay 1,000$ or more on a pup....now I do believe she is a very decent breeder with nothing but the animal's best interests in mind, and maybe it's just me but a base price of 1,000$ for a pup(a pet home, not show) seems a bit outrageous to me. I personally would never drop a grand on buying a dog, maybe in caring for the pup, but not to just purchase one. I was expecting somewhere around 500-600.

Am I just out of the loop? Is this normal?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What kind of dog?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

One of my bosses (I have two jobs) occasionally has lab pups, and she gets $1,000 for hers like it's nothing. They are fully titled tested and all that as well. I wouldn't pay that for any pup, but I have no intentions of showing or anything either. I think it just depends on what you want the pup for. A pet no, I wouldn't pay that. But if I was going to show or compete in any way then I might.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Depends on the breed, but no, I don't think that's outrageous at all. If she is health testing and showing her dogs, that is costing her money. Then factor in the cost & time to breed a litter (especially if you are using an outside stud) and vet fees....

A lot of dog breeds are $1,000+. Even some of the more "common" breeds like labs and goldens are going for that much. You get into the more rare breeds, or the breeds that require more care and money spent by the breeder, and you get even higher figures. A pet quality frenchie is going to cost around $2,500.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

That would depend on the breed.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Seems pretty common to me. Most breeders I've ever contacted are all easily over $1000. A Border Terrier pup from a good breeder is between $1200-$1500.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

if the breeder is doing all the testing-no, i dont think it's too high.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

a dog from a reputable breeder with a good reputation that has
sires and dams that are tested and titled paying $1,000.00 is very
reasonable. you want a quality dog whether you show or not. my
perspective is based on buying a dog. you can get a nice dog from 
a rescue or the pound.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the OP wants to spend $500.00 or $600.00. what breed from a reputable breeder
sells for $500.00 to $600.00??



porchpotty said:


> That would depend on the breed.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> the OP wants to spend $500.00 or $600.00. what breed from a reputable breeder
> sells for $500.00 to $600.00??


You say that with such distaste. Excuse me for stating that I did not want to spend 1,000$ on a dog. I have not purchased a dog in YEARS, all of mine are personal rescues, how was I to know these dogs are selling for so much now? 
It is a Dalmatian breeder. I just remember another breeder that I had contacted a few years back that is just as good of a breeder as this one, but she was only asking between 600-800, and she is located much closer to me. I do not believe she is breeding anymore though. Guess I won't be getting a Dal any time soon. I don't trust rescues, so I don't plan on going that route.

Thank you for the responses everyone! I truly had no idea that breeders were asking that now!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's nothing said with distaste. you don't have to excuse yourself because you said you want to spend $500.00 or $600.00.
you wouldn't know the price of dogs untill you research different breeds. check out a few Dalmation breeders and compare prices.
when i asked porchpotty what breed sells for $500.00 or $600.00 from a reputable breeder i really wanted
to know.

my GF an i put $25.00 to $100.00 a week in a coffee can untill we could afford to
buy our dog. keeping him is no problem.



RiverRun said:


> You say that with such distaste. Excuse me for stating that I did not want to spend 1,000$ on a dog. I have not purchased a dog in YEARS, all of mine are personal rescues, how was I to know these dogs are selling for so much now?
> 
> It is a Dalmatian breeder. I just remember another breeder that I had contacted a few years back that is just as good of a breeder as this one, but she was only asking between 600-800, and she is located much closer to me. I do not believe she is breeding anymore though. Guess I won't be getting a Dal any time soon. I don't trust rescues, so I don't plan on going that route.
> 
> Thank you for the responses everyone! I truly had no idea that breeders were asking that now!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

River Run

When we first started in dogs puppy prices were from 600-800 for my breeds. Now it is a couple of hundred more (20years later) Testing fees are very high and we have more tests available to make sure our dogs are healthy. Personally I have a lot of expectations of a breeder so paying 800-1000 is not unreasonable. The people who actually get one of my pups don't have a problem once they realize the time, testing, energy and training put into the pup and parents. They also have lifelong support with a pup they get. I will and have spoken on their behalf to trainers, vets and kennels. I also am always available to train one of my pups, give counsel or pet sit. Anyway, if you pay a pricelike that you should get a lot in return besides a cute puppy. Do remember though how much more everything costs now than even ten years ago. Food, medical care, testing, raising and showing the parents, etc.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Depending on the breed, $1000 is very very reasonable for a pet from a good breeder. A lot of time, energy, and money goes into doing things right. That said, a lot of people DON'T invest the time, DON'T do the health testing- and still charge the same. 
For my breed, I'd expect to pay $1000-$1800 for a pet, and $1500-$3500 for a breeding/show quality animal. 
There's nothing wrong with having a budget, and sometimes getting the kind of quality dog you want is going to require saving up for a while, and even waiting on a wait list for some time. It's worth it. 
Also, a good breeder is going to be around for support for the lifetime of the animal. How much would you charge to be on call for the next 15 years? lol


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

very valid points. Since I am no breeder, I don't know how much all of the health testing costs have gone up for a litter. I am not sure if I could be confident enough in a breeder to stand behind their word and pups to pay that price. I would be so afraid of getting conned out of 1,000$, research or not.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

It would depend on the breed and if the parents have had all the necessary health testing one. Seven years go, we paid $1200 for Boone, our pbgv, all testing done. Two years o, we paid $700 for Ginger, our Brittany. All testing one she has an underbite. We looked into Clumber spaniels; we were told to expect to pay $1500 to $2500.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IMO it depends on the breed and purpose. I wouldn't want to pay much for a dog bred to be a pet, I could just as easily contact a breed rescue if I wanted a particular breed as a PET. A working dog I would pay much more for because you aren't just paying for a pretty animal, its a tool.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

operative word "reputable" breeder. 



RiverRun said:


> very valid points. Since I am no breeder, I don't know how much all of the health testing costs have gone up for a litter. I am not sure if I could be confident enough in a breeder to stand behind their word and pups to pay that price.
> 
> >>>> I would be so afraid of getting conned out of 1,000$, research or not. <<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

do reputable breeders breed dogs for pets or pet quality? a working dog is only a tool if you use it as a tool.



Sprocket said:


> IMO it depends on the breed and purpose. I wouldn't want to pay much for a dog bred to be a pet, I could just as easily contact a breed rescue if I wanted a particular breed as a PET. A working dog I would pay much more for because you aren't just paying for a pretty animal, its a tool.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> do reputable breeders breed dogs for pets or pet quality? a working dog is only a tool if you use it as a tool.


Reputable breeders breed with a specific purpose in mind as a goal. They evaluate the pups to decide whether or not they fit or are pet quality if they don't. 

Yes, they are a tool when a working dog is used for its intended purpose. That's the whole point.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> do reputable breeders breed dogs for pets or pet quality? a working dog is only a tool if you use it as a tool.


If you are breeding for color and breeding dogs that are not 'showable', then that is breeding for pets and pet quality. I think those dogs should go for much less because they are not going to be able to fully participate in breed activities. If I wanted a working dog, I would buy a working dog and pay the price that I would expect to pay and use it as such. If I wanted a certain breed and didn't want to use it, I would just rescue one of that breed.

Any dog I would purchase from a breeder would be from health tested lines. I don't believe health testing should go into the purchase price, it should be expected and the breeder (if they are ethical) should not expect to be compensated for such cost. It is what they should be doing regardless.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think whatever the breeder incurred is in the sale price plus a profit but that's the nature of business.



Sprocket said:


> If you are breeding for color and breeding dogs that are not 'showable', then that is breeding for pets and pet quality. I think those dogs should go for much less because they are not going to be able to fully participate in breed activities. If I wanted a working dog, I would buy a working dog and pay the price that I would expect to pay and use it as such. If I wanted a certain breed and didn't want to use it, I would just rescue one of that breed.
> 
> Any dog I would purchase from a breeder would be from health tested lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have never bred a dog to get pet puppies. My goal in breeding is to breed the best quality we can to carry on the temperament, looks, workability, health and accepted standards of my breed. We do not ever try to breed dogs out of standard, every pup should be able to be shown and work. Color is important, in my breed herding ability and drive is necessary and a pup that thinks is essential. Sound structure, movement, temperament, health, intelligence and true collie or sheltie looks according to standard are some of the things we are striving for. I would not buy from anyone breeding for pets, for out of standard colors, selling different colors for different prices, selling mini or toy of any breed who should not be that small, dogs who cannot work, or dogs who are out of the agreed breed club standards. JMHO

Liz


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Liz, can you move east just for one sheltie puppy litter? Please????!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Any breeder should give you references. Talk to people that have pups from that breeder. 



RiverRun said:


> I would be so afraid of getting conned out of 1,000$, research or not.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for all the great opinions guys.

If I were to go the other route and try a rescue, what are ways to find out if a rescue is trustworthy or not? I have fostered for some that were just awful to the foster parents(probably fine towards adopters) and I have adopted from one that ended up stealing the dog back(horrible experience). This has really turned me off of rescues, so how do you know that a rescue is trustworthy? Obviously most people will only say good things about them, it's hard to find bad experiences will well known rescues, but I seem to have back luck with all the ones I deal with.


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

RiverRun, the GSD breeder that I will be buying my next pup from (at least a year or 2 from now) has puppies that START at $3,000! I was shocked when I first read that, but having done lots of research on the breeder and kennel, and the sport I plan on doing with this dog, it will be worth the investment for such a quality dog. His studs and bitches all hold the highest working titles possible. So I think that If you really like the breeder and the quality of the dogs they produce, I would say its worth the price. Although often times rescues get super high quality dogs that are papered and registered, simply because people who paid the big bucks didn't realize that dogs take work... so I think that's always worth looking into, also  And sometimes breeders will retire breeding females to good homes too, if you were willing to take an older dog. Hope that helps you, and good luck!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

RiverRun said:


> very valid points. Since I am no breeder, I don't know how much all of the health testing costs have gone up for a litter. I am not sure if I could be confident enough in a breeder to stand behind their word and pups to pay that price. I would be so afraid of getting conned out of 1,000$, research or not.


Start doing some research on what health issues are prevalent in the breed, what health issues can and should be tested for in the parents. These are things a pet owner should spend time learning before investing in a puppy - a lifelong commitment. Visit the parent breed club: Dalmatian Club Of America to get some of the above information. Look for a breeder who does all recommended testing and check on offa.com for the actual results. Think of some questions you'd like to ask the breeder. Look for signs that the breeder is breeding to improve the breed not just to produce cute puppies. And, if you need help differentiating a quality breeder from one with several red flags, there are several of us on this forum that can and would be glad to help you via PM.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

The breeder Chimera comes from charges 2,500-2,800 for pet quality Bull Terriers.
But here are the costs (ive figured out myself)

Full color heart dopplar scan-500$ per dog (1,000 for both mom and dad)
Kidney ultrasound-$450.00 per dog ($900 for both mom and dad)
urine test(to check kidney function)-100$ per dog ($200 for mom and dad)
BAER tests-60$ per dog ($120 for both mom and dad)

2-3 ultra sounds for mom to be-$120-$300
vet checks-$100
to have on hand in case of emergency C-section-$900-1,200$ (sometimes more-depending on area and complications)

not to mention cost of paperwork for the litter, pedigrees for the puppies (a good breeder gets the puppies pedigrees-show quality or not!)
vet checks for the puppies- $150
BAER testing for each puppy-$60 per puppy, so depending on the litter size, can be anwhere from $120-$400+)

and then you add in the food costs, toys, time taken off work to be there for the mom and puppies,ect
it adds up quickly!
thats why any good breeder will tell you, they dont make money doing this-they loose it! 
i know alot of people who scouff at this saying "why do they do it then?" easy-because its a passion and a love for the breed of dog, why does anyone spend money on a passion? 

The way i see it is- I would rather spend $2,000+ in the begining buying a puppy from a good breeder who offers me lifetime support, all the info i could ever need on possibly genetic health of my dog, and the best chance possible im not going to have a suprise genetic defect pop up down the road thats going to cost me 5,000 dollars or more to treat.

When you buy a puppy from a breeder who says "we are a hobby breeder who only breeds pets/pet quality"
that means-they are breeding dogs without health testing and have NO ideas on the potential health defects they are createing and sending out into the world. so one day when your dog is 4 or 5 years old and has an issues that your not sure about-you cant go to your breeder and ask "is this normal of your dogs?" because more then likly they cant tell you.

go to a breeder whos been health testing and working hard to develop there lines and they will be able to let you know within seconds what the issue could be,if its somthing that randomly pops up once ina while or if its very common-though most good breeders wont have genetic issues pop up all the time!
but even small things such as "are his teeth normal?" a good breeder can give insight into.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I spent $3000 on my Xoloitzcuintli. They are a more uncommon breed so that does play a small factor but I also went to a breeder who breeds excellent Xolos. If I should ever run into an issue with Iorveth down the road I will be able to call him and ask him for help. He does everything one should expect of a breeder. It is what I expect of any breeder I get a dog from. Unfortunately, I no longer have that with Buck's breeder (I think he may have passed away) but even ten years later I can talk to Dude's breeder and ask her questions. I lost contact with her for many of those years but she was able to answer a question for me about 6 months ago. All these years later. 

With Iorveth, I know he comes from healthy dogs and I know that my breeder knew what he was doing when he paired Iorveth's sire and dam. I would not hesitate to pay another $3000 for another Xolo from him in the future.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

If I were going for a show quality dog, I would consider paying that much. For a pet I don't think so. I have recently been looking at Basenji breeders and they are very rare in my area, but they are ranging from $450-900 which I think is definitely reasonable. $1000 for a Dalmation is a little extreme in my opinion. Maybe an older dog from the same breeder might be a little less? Does she ever have studs or bitches that she retires? Might be a good way to get a quality dog for a little less. I definitely would look into it if it's a breed I really wanted. Good luck


----------

